# Almost Heaven Candle and Soap Stuff--Was I ripped off?



## dancint (May 21, 2007)

Question for all of you:

Have any of you purchased products from Almost Heaven Candle and Soap Stuff recently? 

I ordered a ton of stuff and my credit card was charged the day after I placed my order, which was about 3 weeks ago. I have not received ANY correspondence from the company regarding processing or shipment...and I have not received my order. I've placed several phone calls and sent emails to all of the email addresses they provide on the website. All of my attempts to get information have gone ignored. I don't know what to do. 

I filed a complaint with the Canton BBB, but they can't force the company to refund my money or send my products. 

Help! Has anyone had a similar experience? I've been patient with the company b/c their website tells you upfront that they have an order backlog, but I expected at least some notification that my order had been received and would be shipped at some point. I'm wondering if I've been ripped off. The worst thing is that the company offers great products and I wanted to support their business. Guess this one's on me.

Thanks for any input you might offer. 

Best,
Tanya


----------



## Tabitha (May 21, 2007)

I would try & get a refund through your cc company. I don't know of that supplier.


----------



## pepperi27 (May 21, 2007)

that supplier has had a lot of diffculties regarding shipping. They have posted this information at the homepage of their website. This is why I didn't order anything. I would like to because its very affordable. I always make sure I check out the companies i'm ordering from by ordering a small amount. This shows me how quickly they ship and how professional they are.


----------



## Tabitha (May 21, 2007)

What is their web addy?


----------



## PSW (May 22, 2007)

Yes, they have had trouble for years.  I know that the family (I think her husband) is ill and she has problems keeping things going, not sure why she bothers with the web site.  You will most likely get your stuff, but it could take a couple months.  I wouldn't be willing to wait.  You can call your credit card company and dispute the charges.  If you used a debit, you can call your bank and talk to them.  They will reverse the charges also.  

It was years ago that I used them, and after a month I called my credit union, explained the problem, and had the money back in my account the next day.

Good luck!

edited to add : http://www.candleandsoapstuff.com/
Lea also gives you the option of canceling your order via e-mail, but I'm not sure how quick they would be to refund the money.

I'm sorry, I know it's frustrating.  It doesn't look like the web site has been updated since December.


----------



## Tabitha (May 22, 2007)

Oh yes, I ordered from Lea a few times way back when. It did take a few weeks each time to get my order but the products were quality & at a good price. I thought they sounded familiar.


----------



## Panda (May 26, 2007)

I've never ordered from them before but i think I've heard someone else complaining about them in the past.


----------

